# Hi there!



## MiceRNice (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey guys, im NEW!! 'Yipee!' am i right? Anyway, i guess i should tell you about myself? Im 15, currently own 0 mice and have never had mice before. I know what you're all say "Noobie Beginner infiltrating our precious, sacred website!" well, im just that. So good luck dealing with me! :lol: Sorry if i've offended anyone, its all in good fun.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome! We're glad to have you.


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice to meet you, welcome amongst us!
:gwavebw


----------

